
Ask HN: Do You Read at Work? - jakeinthejake
More specifically, do you read books related to your career but perhaps not related 100% to your current job? (e.g., you are a frontend developer and you are reading TAOCP).<p>If so, how much time do you read at work? 1h&#x2F;day? 20% of your work time? Do you read physical books or PDFs? Do you read at your desk or in another area of your office?
Do you read even if your company does not have a &quot;you can read at work&quot; policy?<p>(Excluded: blogs, forums, documentation, and research papers).
======
bryanrasmussen
In the current job I am on there are significant patches of time where I do
not have a ticket and any tickets I could take will rely on other peoples in
those cases I tend to read or watch instructional videos on technical subjects
but as a general rule not directly related to my work since I am pretty
competent at my job and the amount of benefit I can glean is minimal.

I would say often 4-8 hours a week.

Also some times if I have had a full day and done a lot but it is still early
to take off and I don't want to start on anything I will read or watch videos.
This will be the issue in any job really, so I would say at the minimal I do
1-3 hours a week on reading and instructional video watching.

------
itcheeze
I read at work, but I do try to keep it related to technologies and topics
that would help me to do my job.

I subscribe to Safari Books Online, so I normally do most of the reading
through there.

Depending upon the amount of downtime I have I may read something not directly
related, or more about general CS than the work tech stack. But I generally
try not to read about tech I may just be using for a hobby project.

